# Canada banned all handgun sales



## SeniorBen (Oct 25, 2022)

Canada's new nationwide handgun sales ban went into effect Friday.

The ban will bar anyone from buying, selling or transferring handguns within Canada, and it will stop people from bringing new handguns into the country, Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said in an announcement.
https://www.axios.com/2022/10/22/canada-handgun-sales-ban-rules

Canada doesn't have a Constitutional right to own guns.


----------



## Jules (Oct 25, 2022)

I’m not pro or anti guns but this is pure political theatre, mainly for folks in the large urban centres.  The largest majority of guns are smuggled in from the US.  My ex was a licensed gun dealer.


----------



## win231 (Oct 25, 2022)

Jules said:


> I’m not pro or anti guns but this is pure political theatre, mainly for folks in the large urban centres.  The largest majority of guns are smuggled in from the US.  My ex was a licensed gun dealer.


Yes, it will stop those who obey laws from smuggling guns.  Uh.....but those who obey laws (like me) won't smuggle guns or any other contraband into any country.  Guess what:  Criminals don't obey laws; that's how they become....uh.............criminals.
Illegal drugs are also prohibited.  That sure put a stop to it, right?    
Its purpose is to show that "We're doing something about crime," & "We know how to find solutions."
It impresses.........the ignorant & those who are easily wowed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, it will stop those who obey laws from smuggling guns.  Guess what:  Criminals don't obey laws; that's how they become....uh.............criminals.
> Illegal drugs are also prohibited.  That sure put a stop to it, right?
> Its purpose is to show that "We're doing something about crime," & "We know how to find solutions."
> It impresses.........the ignorant & those who are easily wowed.


I'm not ignorant and I like the idea.


----------



## rgp (Oct 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, it will stop those who obey laws from smuggling guns.  Guess what:  Criminals don't obey laws; that's how they become....uh.............criminals.
> Illegal drugs are also prohibited.  That sure put a stop to it, right?
> Its purpose is to show that "We're doing something about crime," & "We know how to find solutions."
> It impresses.........the ignorant & those who are easily wowed.



 I agree here !!


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 25, 2022)

I thought they already had laws like that, on the border security YouTube video the Canadian border people are always turning back the gun toting Americans from entering.


----------



## Jamala (Oct 25, 2022)

Well done Canada.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 25, 2022)

Jules said:


> I’m not pro or anti guns but* this is pure political theatre,* mainly for folks in the large urban centres.  The largest majority of guns are smuggled in from the US.  My ex was a licensed gun dealer.


It may well be, but it's push back on the ill-conceived notion that more guns is a solution to rampant gun violence.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 25, 2022)

I went through Canada in 88 and they confiscated my firearm. 
 I was traveling alone to Alaska and needed it for grizzlies.
It will do nothing IMO, to halt crime.
It just leaves Canada vulnerable.
Of you want to take over a country, first, take away their firearms.

Only makes me more determined to uphold the USA constitution  (first and second amendments)


----------



## Don M. (Oct 25, 2022)

Gun violence is increasing in Canada....but nowhere near what we see in the U.S.  Unfortunately, banning handguns....or any guns...will probably just increase the "underground" industry of sneaking guns across the border.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 25, 2022)

It sets the right tone...

Decriminalizing/ legalizing weed....recognizing gay marriage...retaining a woman's right to choose...once again Canada leads on the World Stage.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> it will stop people from bringing new handguns into the country


Why do I have trouble believing this?
But I wish the best for Canada.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 25, 2022)

Well , I hope it works for them but I doubt that it will. I guess time will tell. Good luck Canada.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 25, 2022)

For home protection, rifles are better than handguns anyhow. So there's that.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 25, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Of you want to take over a country, first, take away their firearms.


A little tidbit;


----------



## Jace (Oct 25, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I thought they already had laws like that, on the border security YouTube video the Canadian border people are always turning back the gun toting Americans from entering.


Me, too!  Thought they already had _no guns law!?_


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, it will stop those who obey laws from smuggling guns.  Guess what:  Criminals don't obey laws; that's how they become....uh.............criminals.
> Illegal drugs are also prohibited.  That sure put a stop to it, right?
> Its purpose is to show that "We're doing something about crime," & "We know how to find solutions."
> It impresses.........the ignorant & those who are easily wowed.


Your contempt for another country and it’s people  is tangible. Disagreement around your position re gun laws does not automatically indicate Canadians are either ignorant nor easily wowed. We are among the most highly educated people in the world. We simply do not find the American gun model attractive. We are not Americans, we have a distinct culture of our own.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 25, 2022)

Rocks and sticks are free.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 25, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> We are not Americans, we have a distinct culture of our own.


How true!

Canadians aren't worried about getting their heads blown off because of a minor fender bender on the road. Americans have huge issues regarding guns, gangs, race, medical care...etc.

I won the birth lottery...I was born in Canada.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 25, 2022)

I am a life long gun owner, not even sure how many.  However I also think this would be a safer place without or with fewer handguns.  I'd happily give mine up if others do as well.  

I know it would be a long slow process, it would take generations to be rid of what we have now and smuggling would continue for a long time.  But getting started would not be a bad thing.

I don't favor outlawing all guns, hunting is a legitimate use of guns.  And while some hunting rifles and shotguns are used by criminals, they are not as easily used as other non-hunting fire arms.

I know this is not a popular view in the US, and won't happen in my lifetime, but I cannot criticize Canada for trying...


----------



## mrstime (Oct 25, 2022)

Beezer said:


> How true!
> 
> Canadians aren't worried about getting their heads blown off because of a minor fender bender on the road. Americans have huge issues regarding guns, gangs, race, medical care...etc.
> 
> I won the birth lottery...I was born in Canada.


And we chose Canada in 1969! So glad we did.


----------



## win231 (Oct 25, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I am a life long gun owner, not even sure how many.  However I also think this would be a safer place without or with fewer handguns.  I'd happily give mine up if others do as well.
> 
> I know it would be a long slow process, it would take generations to be rid of what we have now and smuggling would continue for a long time.  But getting started would not be a bad thing.
> 
> ...


Good point.  I wish I didn't need mine.
Just one problem:  How would you suggest convincing criminals to give up their guns so decent people don't need theirs?


----------



## Beezer (Oct 25, 2022)

mrstime said:


> And we chose Canada in 1969! So glad we did


Which country did you come from @mrstime?

I've traveled quite a bit and was never so thankful when my toe touched down on Canadian soil after each trip.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> Good point.  I wish I didn't need mine.
> Just one problem:  How would you suggest convincing criminals to give up their guns so decent people don't need theirs?


Make everyone register their firearms and impound them from known criminals. Search properties of people who threaten violence to others and make sure that gun owners store their weapons securely against theft and children.

PS I am a decent woman. My husband, my children and my grandchildren are all decent people. None of us has ever owned a firearm, not have we ever had the need of one.

No-one has ever entered a school where I have taught and discharged a firearm at the students or teachers. I don't know of any instance anywhere in Sydney, New South Wales or Australia where that has ever happened. 

Perhaps you should ponder the reason why our two countries, that have such a lot in common, are so different when it comes to the need to have a gun or three for self defence.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 25, 2022)

Like I stated before, this Canadian Government announcement sets the right tone.

There are more guns in The United States than there are people. Our country does not want to go down that road anytime soon.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> Just one problem: How would you suggest convincing criminals to give up their guns so decent people don't need theirs?


About the only way would be to reduce availability and law enforcement.  Both would take time, probably a lot of it.  

I know you, and many others, believe they need their guns for self protection.  However I am not sure those guns really make people safer.  I worry more about what might happen to a grandchild when one of my guns got used.  

I keep mine under lock and key, and do not keep ammunition available.  Double safe, however I know it would make it hard to use one in an emergency, but I feel better about the safety of the kids...

I am sure there are many publications on all sides of this issue, but this is one that kind of makes my point:

Will a Gun Keep Your Family Safe? Here’s What the Evidence Says​The pandemic has inspired a surge in gun sales, but research shows that having a firearm in the house won’t necessarily help in a dangerous moment — and it will heighten other risks.
https://www.thetrace.org/2020/04/gu...hat,potential protective benefits of firearms.


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 25, 2022)

If banning handguns reduces the number of murders in Canada, that effect should make itself evident fairly quickly. 

Nearly half of all murders in Canada (and probably in the U.S.) are committed by gang members, most of whom live in or near poverty. Banning the sales of handguns will make it more difficult to obtain them. Gang members will need to purchase guns off the black market where the cost will be much higher than going into a gun shop and getting whatever's on sale at the time. That reason alone should cause the murder rate to drop. It will also stigmatize ownership of guns to some extent.

We shall see.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 25, 2022)

Canada is simply telling the world...

If you are going to carry, you aren't welcome in our country. It's an awesome move by our Prime Minister.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 25, 2022)

Canada...

1) No handguns allowed

2) Recognition of gay marriage

3) A woman's right to choose

4) Universal health care

5) Decriminalization and legalization of weed

Why would you want to live anywhere else?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 25, 2022)

Criminals. They are the ones, who don't obey gun laws, and they will always illegally get guns. Actually, it's good they have them, because criminals account for very small percentage of gun related deaths. The main cause of gun related deaths are suicides. And in the vast majority of other gun related deaths, the victim knows the shooter.  All the school shootings, serial killers, drive bys, etc account for a small percentage of the killed. Most people are either blow their own brains out, or blow their acquaintances' brains out.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 26, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Gang members will need to purchase guns off the black market where the cost will be much higher than going into a gun shop and getting whatever's on sale at the time. That reason alone should cause the murder rate to drop. It will also stigmatize ownership of guns to some extent.


Not sure where this info is coming from, but the gang members I know *never* get their guns from a store.......ever
The *'cost' *is doing a favor

Yes, there's a market
Been around since the revolution


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Not sure where this info is coming from, but the gang members I know *never* get their guns from a store.......ever
> The *'cost' *is doing a favor
> 
> Yes, there's a market
> Been around since the revolution


You know gang members?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 26, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> You know gang members?


Quite a few
Mostly renegades, not legit 'members'
Raised with some actual members
cousins, uncles, acquaintances


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Make everyone register their firearms and impound them from known criminals. Search properties of people who threaten violence to others and make sure that gun owners store their weapons securely against theft and children.
> 
> PS I am a decent woman. My husband, my children and my grandchildren are all decent people. None of us has ever owned a firearm, not have we ever had the need of one.
> 
> ...


"Make everyone register their firearms?"  You really think criminals will?
So......a criminal will walk into a police station with his stolen gun & say, _"Hi, officers.  I have a gun I'm not supposed to possess because I'm a convicted felon, but I want to register it - because it's the law."  _


----------



## Been There (Oct 26, 2022)

I seldom do not have a gun on me. Even if is just a peashooter in my pocket. It's a very dangerous world we live in. When I first went into the military, we had a Lieutenant that had a sign hung on his door. *"Hope for the best, but plan for the worse."* I doubt if he made that up because I didn't think he was smart enough, but it made sense to me.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

win231 said:


> "Make everyone register their firearms?"  You really think criminals will?
> So......a criminal will walk into a police station with his stolen gun & say, _"Hi, officers.  I have a gun I'm not supposed to possess because I'm a convicted felon, but I want to register it - because it's the law."  _


It is possible to disagree with a woman’s perspective without resorting to these tactics. Interesting how frequently women’s posts seem to trigger your contempt.  Misogyny is so tedious.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 26, 2022)

Been There said:


> I seldom do not have a gun on me. Even if is just a peashooter in my pocket. It's a very dangerous world we live in. When I first went into the military, we had a Lieutenant that had a sign hung on his door. *"Hope for the best, but plan for the worse."* I doubt if he made that up because I didn't think he was smart enough, but it made sense to me.


The authorities, in our upper terrain, strongly advise anyone there to carry or have a firearm handy
It's just common sense 

If I ever go back to BC to visit, I'll have a short barrel 12 gauge handy


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> The authorities, in our upper terrain, strongly advise anyone there to carry or have a firearm handy
> It's just common sense
> 
> If I ever go back to BC to visit, I'll have a short barrel 12 gauge handy


It is difficult for a foreigner to get a license. Firearm safety course, testing, background checks. It takes months for a license to be approved.


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> It is possible to disagree with a woman’s perspective without resorting to these tactics. Interesting how frequently women’s posts seem to trigger your contempt.  Misogyny is so tedious.


Well, when the "perspective" is that ridiculous...........
Were you ever a professional comedian?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 26, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> It is possible to disagree with a woman’s perspective without resorting to these tactics. Interesting how frequently women’s posts seem to trigger your contempt.  Misogyny is so tedious.


That's OK Shali but I am still waiting for an answer to my question as to why life is so much more dangerous in US than in Australia when we have so many common characteristics.

We have criminals too, and they do get hold of firearms but we don't have any need to strap on a side arm when we leave the house to go shopping. Our police are less trigger happy too because they aren't afraid of being shot every time them pull over a speeding car.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 26, 2022)

After a mass shooting at Dunblane in Scotland, handguns were banned in the UK, but as others have pointed out, criminals do not care about the law.  There is still a level of gun crime, often gang / drug related.  The UK, and maybe Canadian governments, are very good at punishing everyone because somebody must be guilty.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Canada is simply telling the world...
> 
> If you are going to carry, you aren't welcome in our country. It's an awesome move by our Prime Minister.


the UK / Australia , and NZ don't have  to make that decision, because gun ownership has always been  illegal  unless vetted and licensed...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> After a mass shooting at Dunblane in Scotland, handguns were banned in the UK, but as others have pointed out, criminals do not care about the law.  There is still a level of gun crime, often gang / drug related.  The UK, and maybe Canadian governments, are very good at punishing everyone because somebody must be guilty.


They haven't been banned they've never been legal without a licence.. I have 2 handguns,  fully licensed and kept in a gun safe along with a bolt action shotgun

In 1988 Firearms (Amendment) Act outlawed pump-action shotguns and self-loading rifles...after the Mass  shooting in Hungerford of 17 people in 1987 .. when an unemployed military fantasist had legally purchased a multitude of pistols, carbines and semiautomatic rifles, and used them to kill 17 people, including his mother and himself.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 26, 2022)

Isn't the point of a handgun for self-defense in a pinch?

What good is a handgun in a safe in your attic if someone breaks into your home? Why bother even owning one in the first place?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

win231 said:


> "Make everyone register their firearms?"  You really think criminals will?
> So......a criminal will walk into a police station with his stolen gun & say, _"Hi, officers.  I have a gun I'm not supposed to possess because I'm a convicted felon, but I want to register it - because it's the law."  _


no they won't.. just as those who own them here in the criminal fraternity don't.. but it's a criminal offence to own a gun without a licence...and the  mass shooting ( in a school ) was carried out by a madman who held a gun licence


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Isn't the point of a handgun for self-defense in a pinch?
> 
> What good is a handgun in a safe in your attic if someone breaks into your home? Why bother even owning one in the first place?


..because we don't use them to injure or kill  people.. they're used for sport....


----------



## Beezer (Oct 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> they're used for sport....


What sport uses a handgun in your country?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Target shooting... https://southdowngunclub.co.uk/types-shooting-sport-uk/


----------



## Beezer (Oct 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Target shooting


Right. You target shoot to practice in case you have to shoot somebody. So I was correct.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Right. You target shoot to practice in case you have to shoot somebody. So I was correct.


Nope I don't ... you were not correct at all.. I could shoot someone if I wished and I don't wish , but .. I simply  enjoy the sport...

if I took up archery, it wouldn't be so I could shoot someone in the eye with an arrow.. it would be for the sport!!


----------



## Beezer (Oct 26, 2022)

I've just never heard of a 'sport' where a handgun is used before. Is there actual competitions for this type of thing?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> I've just never heard of a 'sport' where a handgun is used before. Is there actual competitions for this type of thing?


Absolutely... did you read the link I posted !!


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Why would you want to live anywhere else?


Winter...


----------



## Beezer (Oct 26, 2022)

Police Constables in my country target practice with their handguns in case they have to shoot a person. It's not called a 'sport', though.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Police Constables in my country target practice with their handguns in case they have to shoot a person. It's not called a 'sport', though.


that's because they're not doing it for Sport....


----------



## Beezer (Oct 26, 2022)

I just think people who own pitbulls and handguns have 'small penis syndrome'.


----------



## Been There (Oct 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> The authorities, in our upper terrain, strongly advise anyone there to carry or have a firearm handy
> It's just common sense
> 
> If I ever go back to BC to visit, I'll have a short barrel 12 gauge handy


I have taught my niece, my only relative that I have contact with, to carry a small .25 magnum pistol in her pocketbook. It fits almost in her hand, so it’s fairly compact. It’s leaded with the safety on.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

*It is illegal to *


Jace said:


> Me, too!  Thought they already had _no guns law!?_


No, but only licensed ones were/are allowed. Stringent rules around getting licenses,  and further rules around how and where any guns were kept and transported. This did and still does apply to long guns.


----------



## Flarbalard (Oct 26, 2022)

Questions for Canadians:

Is this law inline with overall cultural sensibilities of most Canadians?

Does this law give police and prosecutors  additional tools to charge and pursue prosecution?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

Flarbalard said:


> Questions for Canadians:
> 
> Is this law inline with overall cultural sensibilities of most Canadians?
> 
> Does this law give police and prosecutors  additional tools to charge and pursue prosecution?


Yes on both counts.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Oct 26, 2022)

I guess I am moving after all. I always thought it would be south, not north.

I might as well get ready:

"O Canada, our home and native land...."


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> For home protection, rifles are better than handguns anyhow. So there's that.


I agree, but hard to fit into my nightstand. My 38 takes  most of the room up.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> that's because they're not doing it for Sport....


You are best just to leave this thread alone. People really need to live in a country where you never see a gun to understand why. Not police, security not even the military when away from their base. 
Firearms statistics as a percentage of population.


----------



## Jamala (Oct 26, 2022)

The UK has banned handguns, completely for the general public since 1997, even the UK’s olympic shooting team can’t practice on UK soil.
Use a handgun in the UK for* self defence* will see a person behind bars. Shooting clubs are under scrutiny now.
Checks are being made as to how frequently an owner attends a club, how often the handgun is used for specific target practice and how and where it is stored and _who actually holds the licence._


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 26, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> It is difficult for a foreigner to get a license. Firearm safety course, testing, background checks. It takes months for a license to be approved.


Thanks Shali
I thought as much


Gary O' said:


> *If I ever *go back to BC to visit, I'll have a short barrel 12 gauge handy


Looks like *'If I ever' *is more like *'Doubt I will'*


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 26, 2022)

I’ve always loved Canada, I grew up nearby. The people are great so if they’re happy so am I. They all had trampolines as I recall from my childhood, all of them. *boing boing boing*


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> A little tidbit;
> 
> View attachment 246638


Nice try at twisting what the Canadian Government is doing. We are not "taking guns away " We ARE REGULATING the sale, trade or importation of HAND GUNS . Those who now own LEGAL firearms will NOT be affected by this regulation. JimB.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> I've just never heard of a 'sport' where a handgun is used before. Is there actual competitions for this type of thing?


Yes of course. Target shooting with rifles or hand guns is a long time, and popular sport. It is even a sport at the winter Olympics, where the competitors ski over a long trail, stopping and shooting at targets, with a rifle. Trying to hold the rifle steady after skiing for 2 miles is really hard. JimB.


----------



## Remy (Oct 26, 2022)

I think the issue is deeper than just guns. I'm not a gun aficionado in any way but I don't see this going well.

A number of years ago, I took a class at a gun range and then fired 50 rounds. Not sure why, just had never used a gun and wanted to. That was my first and I'm sure last gun experience.

My stepfather has a riffle, a shot gun and I think a 22? I don't know guns. I don't know what I'll do with them when he dies. The one rifle is old.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 26, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> You are best just to leave this thread alone. People really need to live in a country where you never see a gun to understand why. Not police, security not even the military when away from their base.
> Firearms statistics as a percentage of population.


Totally agree and I found your linked article right on about the gun problem and deaths by guns in the US....all I can say is that it's very sad and depressing without much hope of improving, no matter how high the gun death statistics continue to go up every year.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 26, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Nice try at twisting what the Canadian Government is doing. We are not "taking guns away " We ARE REGULATING the sale, trade or importation of HAND GUNS . Those who now own LEGAL firearms will NOT be affected by this regulation. JimB.


Give it time

It's called foresight


----------



## Chet (Oct 26, 2022)

Aren't there gun dealers in Canada who make a living at it. How will this affect them?


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 26, 2022)

For those that do not know............About 90 percent of the illegal hand guns used by criminals in Canada were SMUGGLED INTO CANADA FROM THE USA. That is why our Government has acted to try to stem the flow of illegal hand guns being brought into Canada. By tracing the serial numbers, the RCMP is able to prove that MOST of the illegal hand guns seized by Canadian Police originated in the USA. JimB.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> I guess I am moving after all. I always thought it would be south, not north.
> 
> I might as well get ready:
> 
> "O Canada, our home and native land...."


Come on up! Lol. I live on southern Vancouver Island, warmest place in Canuckistan. Not the warmth you would likely prefer, but snow is a rarity. My balcony garden is still in full swing, although not for long. Victoria, closest city is rather pretty and very safe. We are a laid back bunch.


----------



## IKE (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> I've just never heard of a 'sport' where a handgun is used before. Is there actual competitions for this type of thing?


Yes there are five that quickly come to mind but there are several more......IPSC, IDPA, GSSF, Bullseye and IHMSA.

I competed in IHMSA handgun silhouette matches for over 25 years......my handgun of choice was a single shot bolt action Remington XP-100 like pictured.





Less than 2 minutes short clip of an IHMSA match.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

Chet said:


> Aren't there gun dealers in Canada who make a living at it. How will this affect them?


I imagine long gun sales will not be affected, although hand guns will. Appears they will need to adjust their inventory.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 26, 2022)

Chet said:


> Aren't there gun dealers in Canada who make a living at it. How will this affect them?


The gun dealers will continue to sell LEGAL rifles, and shotguns, to licensed persons. They will NOT be able to sell any hand guns. The dealers are free to export those weapons to another country, if they wish to do do. Or sell the hand guns back to the company that made them. JimB.


----------



## IKE (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> I just think people who own handguns have 'small penis syndrome'.


Trust me on this.......you have never been more wrong in your life.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 26, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Canada's new nationwide handgun sales ban went into effect Friday.
> 
> The ban will bar anyone from buying, selling or transferring handguns within Canada, and it will stop people from bringing new handguns into the country, Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said in an announcement.
> https://www.axios.com/2022/10/22/canada-handgun-sales-ban-rules
> ...


Occasionally in recent years it's occurred to me if my family didn't live in the U.S. I'd be saying "clear a path, Minnesotans, I'm making a run for the Canadian border!"  
From my limited experiences (2 visits) and news, plus most Canadians I've met (online and in person) it seems like a good place with good people.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

*It is interesting to note some Canucks are world class shooters. As of 2020, the Canadian military was number 1, 3, and 4 in the world record for sniper accuracy. In competitive marksmanship with military rifles,  Canada’s own Sergeant Tatyana Danylyshyn, member of 

Canadian Scottish Regiment, veteran of Afghanistan, using standard colt C7, she outshot hundreds of competitors to win in her class at a major annual shooting competition. This took place in Bisley, UK, which has been called the Olympics of military rifle shooting.  *


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Occasionally in recent years it's occurred to me if my family didn't live in the U.S. I'd be saying "clear a path, Minnesotans, I'm making a run for the Canadian border!"
> From my limited experiences (2 visits) and news, plus most Canadians I've met (online and in person) it seems like a good place with good people.


We would be enriched by your presence.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 26, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Occasionally in recent years it's occurred to me if my family didn't live in the U.S. I'd be saying "clear a path, Minnesotans, I'm making a run for the Canadian border!"
> From my limited experiences (2 visits) and news, plus most Canadians I've met (online and in person) it seems like a good place with good people.


Yep! BUT we live in the unregulated USA. Oh it is regulated just ask the NRA. We have to be careful if our Government needs to be overthrown. Remember the 2nd amendment. The USA is in melt down, and I don't see any relief from gun violence. I can easily imagine that the killing will increase as we are so divided on so many massively important issues.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 26, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Yep! BUT we live in the unregulated USA. Oh it is regulated just ask the NRA. We have to be careful if our Government needs to be overthrown. Remember the 2nd amendment. The USA is in melt down, and I don't see any relief from gun violence. I can easily imagine that the killing will increase as we are so divided on so many massively important issues.


Hopefully this won't get thread locked, but there's actually a vote on ballot this time for/against the state to put an amendment to its constitution for nearly-unrestricted 'gun rights.'


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 26, 2022)

Flarbalard said:


> Questions for Canadians:
> 
> Is this law inline with overall cultural sensibilities of most Canadians?
> 
> Does this law give police and prosecutors  additional tools to charge and pursue prosecution?


Yes the VAST majority of Canadians are in favor of more firearm restrictions that apply to hand guns in Canada, even though our present laws about LEGALLY owning a hand gun are quite strict. In order to be a licensed hand gun owner in Canada, you have to go through a extensive back ground check, including a criminal records check by the RCMP ( any convictions for violent crime is a automatic rejection of the application ) and close adult  family members of the applicant MUST agree with the person being granted a hand gun license.

 After being granted that hand gun license, the person CANNOT carry it in public. Period. They can only transport the hand gun DIRECTLY to a licensed gun range, in a locked gun box, with the ammunition in a different lock box. After leaving the range , the owner MUST transport the weapon directly back to their residence and put the weapon in the gun safe and lock it. In Canada, even our Police officers are NOT armed while off duty, with exception of those who live and work in VERY far north towns, who keep their weapons at home, in case of a late night call out. 

In Canada, only Police officers ( while om duty ) and cash transfer truck guards (  while on duty )  are allowed to carry a fire arm in public. If I see a person with a hidden gun holster under their coat, I am 100 percent certain that person is a plain clothes Police officer, on duty.   

My sources ? I was a Auxiliary Police Constable with the Toronto Police Service for a period of ten years. Although Auxiliary officers are not normally armed while on duty, we all had to go through the licensing process, so that in the event of a city wide emergency we could be issued with had guns or rifles. We received a full firearms training course at the Toronto Police College, the same course given to regular service officers.    JimB.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 26, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> We are not "taking guns away " We ARE REGULATING the sale, trade or importation of HAND GUNS . Those who now own LEGAL firearms will NOT be affected by this regulation. JimB


Let me get this straight

Handguns are now illegal, right?

So........ those handguns *WILL* be taken away, right?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 26, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *It is interesting to note some Canucks are world class shooters. As of 2020, the Canadian military was number 1, 3, and 4 in the world record for sniper accuracy. In competitive marksmanship with military rifles,  Canada’s own Sergeant Tatyana Danylyshyn, member of
> 
> Canadian Scottish Regiment, veteran of Afghanistan, using standard colt C7, she outshot hundreds of competitors to win in her class at a major annual shooting competition. This took place in Bisley, UK, which has been called the Olympics of military rifle shooting.  *


In Switzerland guns are everywhere and they have one of the lowest gun violence rates in the world. They can bring tons of guns to their Octoberfest. AND drink beer! It is 100% safe.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> In Switzerland guns are everywhere and they have one of the lowest gun violence rates in the world. They can bring tons of guns to their Octoberfest. AND drink beer! It is 100% safe.


With respect, they have different neighbours.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Let me get this straight
> 
> Handguns are now illegal, right?
> 
> So........ those handguns *WILL* be taken away, right?


No Gary, you have it wrong. LEGAL hand guns will NOT be taken away. The restriction applies  to SALES, TRADES, or IMPORTATION of hand Guns into Canada. Ownership will NOT be affected at all. Got that now ? Those who NOW own a hand gun in Canada will NOT  be affected. Try to remember this fact. JimB.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Let me get this straight
> 
> Handguns are now illegal, right?
> 
> So........ those handguns *WILL* be taken away, right?


Oops. I was going to explain, but Jim already has.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 26, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Try to remember this fact


I'll give it a go

Hope you recall this conversation in the very near future


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 26, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> In Switzerland guns are everywhere and they have one of the lowest gun violence rates in the world. They can bring tons of guns to their Octoberfest. AND drink beer! It is 100% safe.


The situation in Switzerland is interesting.  I used to do a lot of work there and still have friends I stay in touch with.  Gun ownership is more or less mandatory.  This is the result of universal defense requirements.  All men had to have a gun and regularly practice with it to be ready to defend the country.  However these guns are highly regulated as is the ammunition.  Switzerland has low rates of gun violence, much lower than in the US.

Its been a few years, maybe things have changed, but that was the way it was in the 90s and 00s.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 26, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Hopefully this won't get thread locked, but there's actually a vote on ballot this time for/against the state to put an amendment to its constitution for nearly-unrestricted 'gun rights.'


I hope not either, all the exchanges seem to me to have been pretty civil.

Can  you say what state that is?  What would the value for such as state action be?  Seems to me that states can do most of what they want right now, and no state constitutional amendment could over ride the federal laws or constitution.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 26, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I hope not either, all the exchanges seem to me to have been pretty civil.
> 
> Can  you say what state that is?  What would the value for such as state action be?  Seems to me that states can do most of what they want right now, and no state constitutional amendment could over ride the federal laws or constitution.


I'm currently in Iowa.  (not 'from' here, though).


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nope I don't ... you were not correct at all.. I could shoot someone if I wished and I don't wish , but .. I simply  enjoy the sport...
> 
> if I took up archery, it wouldn't be so I could shoot someone in the eye with an arrow.. it would be for the sport!!


I knew someone who studied martial arts.  He asked me, "Why do you go to a shooting range?  Are you getting ready to shoot people?"
I asked him, "Why do you participate in Karate?  Do you want to beat people up?"


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 26, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> It is possible to disagree with a woman’s perspective without resorting to these tactics. Interesting how frequently women’s posts seem to trigger your contempt.  Misogyny is so tedious.


He's like that to everybody he disagrees with. Just ignore him.


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> He's like that to everybody he disagrees with. Just ignore him.


LOL - But you can't.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 26, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Yes the VAST majority of Canadians are in favor of more firearm restrictions that apply to hand guns in Canada, even though our present laws about LEGALLY owning a hand gun are quite strict. In order to be a licensed hand gun owner in Canada, you have to go through a extensive back ground check, including a criminal records check by the RCMP ( any convictions for violent crime is a automatic rejection of the application ) and close adult  family members of the applicant MUST agree with the person being granted a hand gun license.
> 
> After being granted that hand gun license, the person CANNOT carry it in public. Period. They can only transport the hand gun DIRECTLY to a licensed gun range, in a locked gun box, with the ammunition in a different lock box. After leaving the range , the owner MUST transport the weapon directly back to their residence and put the weapon in the gun safe and lock it. In Canada, even our Police officers are NOT armed while off duty, with exception of those who live and work in VERY far north towns, who keep their weapons at home, in case of a late night call out.
> 
> ...


This is an excellent post on a thread that has tended to get very wobbly with emotional personal opinions. I was in the U.S. Navy for over 31 years and rarely had to carry a sidearm. We have way too many firearms here in the states, they are much too easy to buy, little training is actually required, and a license to carry is too easy to get.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 26, 2022)

You know that little strip of land between the United States (Washington State) and Alaska?  I always thought that 
should be owned by the USA!  (for easy entry into Alaska and back)
Now would be a great time to start a war with Canada and overtake that piece of land because they can't fight back!
Right?

(Haha, I'm only kidding!)


----------



## Gaer (Oct 26, 2022)

or am I?



tee-hee!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

Gaer said:


> or am I?
> 
> 
> 
> tee-hee!


We would fight until the bitter end. Apologising all the way.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 26, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> About the only way would be to reduce availability and law enforcement.  Both would take time, probably a lot of it.
> 
> I know you, and many others, believe they need their guns for self protection.  However I am not sure those guns really make people safer.  I worry more about what might happen to a grandchild when one of my guns got used.
> 
> ...


Editorial director James Burnett, “The Trace” is not an “anti-gun” organization, but hopes to “appeal to people across the spectrum on the issue.” But the content makes it clear that the organization is just another Bloomberg-funded gun control project. The site even states, “We bring an admitted bias to our beat.”

Why would I trust them to give the straight skinny?


----------



## mrstime (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Which country did you come from @mrstime?
> 
> I've traveled quite a bit and was never so thankful when my toe touched down on Canadian soil after each trip.


We immigrated from the U.S. in 1969, became citizens as soon as possible at that time, 1975. Went back on Vacation a couple of times, but now I only have a couple of cousins left now, so I will never go back.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 26, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> That's OK Shali but I am still waiting for an answer to my question as to why life is so much more dangerous in US than in Australia when we have so many common characteristics.
> 
> We have criminals too, and they do get hold of firearms but we don't have any need to strap on a side arm when we leave the house to go shopping. Our police are less trigger happy too because they aren't afraid of being shot every time them pull over a speeding car.


                        Australia    United States
Population:    25,739,000    331,894,000


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 26, 2022)

IKE said:


> Trust me on this.......you have never been more wrong in your life.



Amen.


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2022)

IKE said:


> Yes there are five that quickly come to mind but there are several more......IPSC, IDPA, GSSF, Bullseye and IHMSA.
> 
> I competed in IHMSA handgun silhouette matches for over 25 years......my handgun of choice was a single shot bolt action Remington XP-100 like pictured.
> 
> ...


Metallic Silhouette is fun.  I competed in 4 matches but I never owned a dedicated silhouette gun, so I used what I shoot most accurately - the Uzi.  Not made for Silhouette, but really accurate on the 50-meter targets.  I only shot in the free-standing events.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

*Actually, Canada is a nation of debaters. We quite enjoy listening to the contrasting opinions of others. Adds spice to a conversation. We don’t enjoy being patronised by some who disagree with our point of view. Makes it difficult for us to retain our famous courtesy. *


----------



## Gaer (Oct 26, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> No Gary, you have it wrong. LEGAL hand guns will NOT be taken away. The restriction applies  to SALES, TRADES, or IMPORTATION of hand Guns into Canada. Ownership will NOT be affected at all. Got that now ? Those who NOW own a hand gun in Canada will NOT  be affected. Try to remember this fact. JimB.


Jim, Isn't this just a "foot in the door" to gun registration and then gun confiscation?


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Give it time
> 
> It's called foresight
> 
> View attachment 246733


One only need look at Ukraine right now to see the possibilities. The former Russian-friendly government relinquished all their nukes to Russia, but fortunately citizens were allowed to keep _some_ weapons. Limitations were pretty strict, though... until upstart Zelenski was elected Prez and Russia started annexing NE Ukraine.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Give it time
> 
> It's called foresight
> 
> View attachment 246733


I am confused. Is this a friendly tweak across the border, or a pointed comment suggesting we Canadians lack common sense?


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 26, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Why would I trust them to give the straight skinny?


Who do you trust?  The question of how safe it is to have guns in the house is really important.  I'd like to see some  unbiased data on it.


----------



## Chet (Oct 26, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *Actually, Canada is a nation of debaters. We quite enjoy listening to the contrasting opinions of others. Adds spice to a conversation. We don’t enjoy being patronised by some who disagree with our point of view. Makes it difficult for us to retain our famous courtesy. *


You mean like this?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

Chet said:


> You mean like this?
> View attachment 246783


Hey, we’re just hugging it out, hockey style.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 26, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Who do you trust?  The question of how safe it is to have guns in the house is really important.  I'd like to see some  unbiased data on it.


I trust myself. 
Now, I don't have a Bloomberg corporate media to give me a public platform, but, Just going by the hundreds of folks I know who have guns, I can say without a doubt that every gun I ever saw or knew about was safe. Never used in a crime, never sold on the black market, and never smuggled out of the country. 
Does that mean my stat's would prove that guns are perfectly safe? Of course not... there will always be evil out there and evil will always find a way to manifest itself. What my stat's would say is guns are 100% safe in the hands of responsible owners. 
Now, Canada has it's own laws and I see no problem with that as I'm not a citizen of that country. However, our country is and still is a constitutional republic and therefore, we the people have a say in this. Therefore, put it to a vote by the people and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 26, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Jim, Isn't this just a "foot in the door" to gun registration and then gun confiscation?


You are miss informed. In Canada guns are ALREADY registered, as are the people who own them. You are  confusing Canada with the USA. The ARA keeps filling American's head with LIES about what the laws are in Canada. Do your own research, and find out the truth. JimB,


----------



## BC Flash (Oct 26, 2022)

The right to bare arms is written into the US Constitution:

Right to keep and bear arms in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## Beezer (Oct 26, 2022)

BC Flash said:


> The right to_ bare_ arms


Especially when you want to wear a T-Shirt in the hot Summer!


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 26, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> What my stat's would say is guns are 100% safe in the hands of responsible owners.


That is probably true, but my own personal statistics are not so encouraging.  

I know two people who died in gun accidents, both young kids.  I know two people who committed suicide with guns.  And I know one person who I believe was a responsible owner, his drunken brother stole one of his guns and ended up in a gun fight and dead as the result.  

I know no one who has used a gun in self-defense, or who has been murdered with a gun.

That's the problem with our own statistics, sample sizes too small, they just don't tell the whole story...


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 26, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> That's the problem with our own statistics, sample sizes too small, they just don't tell the whole story...


Exactly. It's also the problem with agenda driven sites that don't really tell you their sample sizes too.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Especially when you want to wear a T-Shirt in the hot Summer!


Oh crap.. I wanted to say that, but you said it first!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 26, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> You are miss informed. In Canada guns are ALREADY registered, as are the people who own them. You are  confusing Canada with the USA. The ARA keeps filling American's head with LIES about what the laws are in Canada. Do your own research, and find out the truth. JimB,


Oh! O.K.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 26, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Oh crap.. I wanted to say that, but you said it first!


And not something about our right to arm bears?


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 26, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> And not something about our right to arm bears?


I figured somebody would mention that


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 26, 2022)

On a personal note, Ive carried for the last 40 years. Never had to fire a shot. Pulled it 4 times and was prepared to use it. Every time it stopped a crime in its tracks.  Living in the sticks makes it almost mandatory to carry. You are a long way from help.
Does that make me a small penis nut cake?
Second edit... the wife had to pull her gun one time. Was also prepared to use it and had to hold perp there until law arrived.  When the sheriff finally arrived, (15 minutes), she told him she was afraid that, because the guy was starting to get aggressive, she would have to shoot the intruder. His response... I'd have no problem with that.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Jim, Isn't this just a "foot in the door" to gun registration and then gun confiscation?


I am not Jim, but I will answer the question. All guns already needed to be registered in order to be legal. Legal guns are not confiscated unless criminal behaviour is suspected or involved, or the owner is deemed no longer competent to care for them safely.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 26, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Pulled it 4 times and was prepared to use it.


I have always heard that you should not pull a gun unless you planned to use it.  The gun itself is likely to draw fire.  I know all situations are different, what are your thought on that?



squatting dog said:


> Does that make me a small penis nut cake?


I'd think not, but I do like some "nut cakes".


----------



## Beezer (Oct 26, 2022)

I've gotten a new appreciation for this topic after reading all of the comments.

I'm just so thankful that Canada has banned people with bare arms from wrestling armed bears!


----------



## Beezer (Oct 26, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> small penis nut cake?


Shouldn't this be in the recipe forum?


----------



## oldpop (Oct 26, 2022)

I was not the sharpest tool in the shed in school when it comes to U.S. Government voting procedures. At the risk of sounding uninformed / ignorant why don't we have nationwide / statewide special elections for some of the more serious issues that pop up. Such as abortion, the death penalty and firearm regulations. The people we elect and pay to do this for us do not have a clue as to what there constituents want. They seem to have their own agendas $$$$$$$. Let the people vote on these issues and see what the majority in the country wants. Maybe some of the more informed here can set me straight on this.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 26, 2022)

oldpop said:


> I was not the sharpest tool in the shed in school when it comes to U.S. Government voting procedures. At the risk of sounding uninformed / ignorant why don't we have nationwide / statewide special elections for some of the more serious issues that pop up. Such as abortion, the death penalty and firearm regulations. The people we elect and pay to do this for us do not have a clue as to what there constituents want. They seem to have their own agendas $$$$$$$. Let the people vote on these issues and see what the majority in the country wants. Maybe some of the more informed here can set me straight on this.


I can see some logic in that, and some problems also.

I do not believe there is any mechanism for a nationwide vote as you describe, not in the US anyway.  Maybe there should be.

Some states do have ballot initiatives, California is famous for them.  And the results of many of these change state laws.

The problem I see with these things is wording and of course all of the political ads that often misrepresent.  Abortion is a good example, if you look at polling the results pro or anti are often just driven by wording.  And with abortion is it right to force the morals of a majority of say 55% on the 45%?  

In our representative government our elected representatives are supposed to be wise people who can take the time to really study these issues and come up with reasonable answers.  Unfortunately we do not always manage to elect people like this...


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I have always heard that you should not pull a gun unless you planned to use it.  The gun itself is likely to draw fire.  I know all situations are different, what are your thought on that?
> 
> 
> I'd think not, but I do like some "nut cakes".


"Plan" to use it & "Prepared" to use it are almost the same thing.   The quote about not pulling a gun unless you're planning to use it applies to some individuals pulling a gun _only_ as a bluff & never being prepared to use it.
A gun does not always draw fire; sometimes it ends a conflict without firing.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 26, 2022)

BC Flash said:


> The right to bare arms is written into the US Constitution:
> 
> Right to keep and bear arms in the United States - Wikipedia


And THIS thread is about firearms regulations In Canada, Or did that fact go over your head ? JimB.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 26, 2022)

America's love affair with guns simply exposes their insecurities as a Nation. Period.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 26, 2022)

Many years ago I worked with an English gentleman, who at the beginning of WW2 had enlisted in the RAF.  When he was posted to sentry duty he was issued a wooden pole that was sharpened on one end.  "What is this" he asked?  "It is a pike, the only weapon we have to give you".  It seemed that draconian gun laws had effectively put the gun manufacturers out of business and there was no one to supply the military.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 26, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> I am confused. Is this a friendly tweak across the border, or a pointed comment suggesting we Canadians lack common sense?


Friendly
I have too any Canuk friends for it to be any other way
Actually, I've wanted to move to BC since my preteen years


----------



## Beezer (Oct 26, 2022)

Robin Williams take on Canada living over the United States...



You are a big country
You are the kindest
Country in the world.

You are like a really
nice apartment over a 
meth lab.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 26, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Oh! O.K.


All but a few states require gun registration in the USA, as well. Also background checks, and successful completion of a safety class, and successful completion of a safety and ownership responsibility class, and a license to carry and/or conceal, and all of them prohibit certain types of guns, too. Like, you can't own a M142 HIMARS, for example  .


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 26, 2022)

Trudeau is certainly keeping Canada safe from StarWars blasters.

https://7news.com.au/news/crime/sta...ng-to-promote-struggling-restaurant-c-1022839


----------



## IKE (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> America's love affair with guns simply exposes their insecurities as a Nation. Period.


----------



## Chet (Oct 26, 2022)

"*Details: *_The ban will bar anyone from buying, selling or* transferring* handguns within Canada, and it will stop people from bringing new handguns into the country."_

Eventually a gun owner dies. What happens to the gun? Can it be* transferred* to his heirs or does the government confiscate it? This could be an eventual disarming of the populace in slow motion.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Robin Williams take on Canada living over the United States...


If yer attempting to be funny
it's not working for ya

Yer playing pretty close to the edge


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 26, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Australia    United States
> Population:    25,739,000    331,894,000


Are you saying that US problems are due to population density?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

*To be fair, some Americans are playing close to the edge. There have been some very mocking comments made re Canadians, and Australians.*


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 26, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Trudeau is certainly keeping Canada safe from StarWars blasters.
> 
> https://7news.com.au/news/crime/sta...ng-to-promote-struggling-restaurant-c-1022839


May the Force be with him.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 26, 2022)

Chet said:


> "*Details: *_The ban will bar anyone from buying, selling or* transferring* handguns within Canada, and it will stop people from bringing new handguns into the country."_
> 
> Eventually a gun owner dies. What happens to the gun? Can it be* transferred* to his heirs or does the government confiscate it? This could be an eventual disarming of the populace in slow motion.


Don't know about Canada but in Australia heirloom guns that would otherwise be illegal can be kept if rendered inoperable. Probably OK to pass on a gun provided a new registration is legal but not just handed over without some paperwork.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 26, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> The ARA keeps filling American's head with LIES about what the laws are in Canada. Do your own research, and find out the truth. JimB,


As far as I know, ARA stands for* American Restaurant Association*
But that was when I worked for them back in the '60s
Please educate me as to what you know to be ARA
or
advise what the *American Restaurant Association* has been saying


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 26, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> To be fair, some Americans are playing close to the edge. There have been some very mocking comments made re Canadians, and Australians


Yeah, this thread topic seems to always breed less than cordial remarks


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, this thread topic seems to always breed less than cordial remarks


You're right but I don't see why it should.

In the end I think we all want the same thing, a safe place to live and as much freedom to do what we want as possible.  If we could keep this discussion to those issues we'd be ok, and probably learn a few things from each other.


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> You're right but I don't see why it should.
> 
> In the end I think we all want the same thing, a safe place to live and as much freedom to do what we want as possible.  If we could keep this discussion to those issues we'd be ok, and probably learn a few things from each other.


It usually starts with "My country's better'n yours,"  or "You people are nuts."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

Chet said:


> "*Details: *_The ban will bar anyone from buying, selling or* transferring* handguns within Canada, and it will stop people from bringing new handguns into the country."_
> 
> Eventually a gun owner dies. What happens to the gun? Can it be* transferred* to his heirs or does the government confiscate it? This could be an eventual disarming of the populace in slow motion.


Canada has no intention of disarming the populace. Before the ban, 95 percent of gun owning homes had long guns, only 12 percent of populace owned handguns. Again, we have different views than some Americans. Sadly, misconceptions continue to proliferate.


----------



## BC Flash (Oct 26, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> And THIS thread is about firearms regulations In Canada, Or did that fact go over your head ? JimB.


No it did not go over my head.   I was pointing out one of the reasons for the proliferation of gun violence in the US compared to Canada.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

Beezer said:


> I've gotten a new appreciation for this topic after reading all of the comments.
> 
> I'm just so thankful that Canada has banned people with bare arms from wrestling armed bears!


The polar bears are the worst, all that fur! And, oh, the stench of partially digested raw seal!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 26, 2022)

What if ammunition were banned instead of guns? It is, after all, the ammunition that makes guns such a danger, is it not?


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 26, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> I trust myself.
> Now, I don't have a Bloomberg corporate media to give me a public platform, but, Just going by the hundreds of folks I know who have guns, I can say without a doubt that every gun I ever saw or knew about was safe. Never used in a crime, never sold on the black market, and never smuggled out of the country.
> Does that mean my stat's would prove that guns are perfectly safe? Of course not... there will always be evil out there and evil will always find a way to manifest itself. What my stat's would say is guns are 100% safe in the hands of responsible owners.
> Now, Canada has it's own laws and I see no problem with that as I'm not a citizen of that country. However, our country is and still is a constitutional republic and therefore, we the people have a say in this. Therefore, put it to a vote by the people and let the chips fall where they may.


Fifty-one percent of Americans favor a nationwide ban on the sale of AR-15 rifles and similar semiautomatic assault weapons, while 32% are opposed. An additional 18% hold neither opinion.
https://apnorc.org/projects/views-on-assault-weapons-remain-partisan/

If we were to vote on banning AR-15 style rifles, they would get banned. Since that's the case, do you still support a vote on the matter?


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 26, 2022)

Only bears have a right to bear arms in Canada.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> What if ammunition were banned instead of guns? It is, after all, the ammunition that makes guns such a danger, is it not?


Good point...


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 27, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Fifty-one percent of Americans favor a nationwide ban on the sale of AR-15 rifles and similar semiautomatic assault weapons, while 32% are opposed. An additional 18% hold neither opinion.
> https://apnorc.org/projects/views-on-assault-weapons-remain-partisan/
> 
> If we were to vote on banning AR-15 style rifles, they would get banned. Since that's the case, do you still support a vote on the matter?


Yep... a poll conducted by AP-Norc. Well, let's dig a bit deeper and dissect this poll.
NORC is an affiliate of the University of Chicago.   Certainly no bias there.  Quote from the link you provided....
"AP Norc poll conducted May 12-16 with 1,172 adults". 

 Wow! 1,172 adults polled. Hmmm,   bet I could poll 1,000 of my friends and get a slightly different percentage then those results. 
One should always remember, "Figure's lie, and liars Figure".


----------



## IKE (Oct 27, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> What if ammunition were banned instead of guns? It is, after all, the ammunition that makes guns such a danger, is it not?


I don't see banning ammunition ever happening but I've made my own rifle and handgun ammunition for many years and like the thousands upon thousands of others that do I'm more than well stocked in the components required to do so for a long time to come......components = primers, brass, powder and bullets.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 27, 2022)

What do you use all that ammo for? Is it target practice?


----------



## IKE (Oct 27, 2022)

Yes ma'am.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 27, 2022)

For those who don't know...In Canada the laws and regulations regarding firearms are NATIONAL, meaning the same rules apply  in all parts of our country. Canada also has one national criminal code that applies to all parts of our country. The current governing party campaigned on a promise to reform the laws about guns in Canada. This resulted in the recent tightening of the rules about hand gun sales, transfers , and the importation of hand guns into Canada. Recent national polling surveys showed that almost 80 percent of Canadians want hand   guns to be more regulated, and  more restricted. 

I shouldn't have to say this but.....Canada is a sovereign country, that makes it's own laws, implemented by our Federal Parliament. We don't have to consult with any other nation on what we do here. WE DO live next door to the source of smuggled firearms that are used by criminals in our country. Given that fact, we are trying to tighten our borders to find and seize more hand guns. 

  That effort by our Canadian Border Services Agency will result in more Americans being subjected to vehicle searches at the ports of entry . Remember that bringing undeclared firearms into Canada is a  serious criminal offence, and upon conviction in a Canadian court, the offender will be subject to a prison sentence of at least 5 years, in a Canadian Federal prison, and of course the firearms will be destroyed. Recently a 73 year old man from Florida was found to have 47 hand guns hidden in his motorhome, when he entered Canada at the Niagara Falls, Ontario port of entry. He is currently serving a 12 year sentence in the Millhaven Federal Prison in Ontario. He was being paid by a criminal group in Florida. 

JimB.


----------



## JustDave (Oct 27, 2022)

Beezer said:


> I've just never heard of a 'sport' where a handgun is used before. Is there actual competitions for this type of thing?


I had a friend in Montana that was a gun fanatic.  He used a handgun for hunting.  He would also compete in handgun competitions, sometimes over the border in Canada.  I suppose he had a special permit to bring a handgun into Canada for that purpose.  I never asked how he got it across the border.  He was a cop, so I'm sure he was quite familiar with the rules.


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> What if ammunition were banned instead of guns? It is, after all, the ammunition that makes guns such a danger, is it not?


Wouldn't work for a handloader like me.  I make better-quality ammunition than factory produced.  And I have the components to make thousands of rounds.
What's the purpose?  To shoot at a competitive level requires practice - lots of it.  Handloading ammo cuts the cost in half.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 27, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I had a friend in Montana that was a gun fanatic.  He used a handgun for hunting.  He would also compete in handgun competitions, sometimes over the border in Canada.  I suppose he had a special permit to bring a handgun into Canada for that purpose.  I never asked how he got it across the border.  He was a cop, so I'm sure he was quite familiar with the rules.


Your friend would have had to apply, in advance to the Chief Firearms Officer, of the Province in which he wanted to compete. The advance application must be completed BEFORE arriving at the border, on line. The form, and the firearm would be both be reviewed by the Canada Border Services Agency  officers at the port of entry, and  a temporary importation permit would be issued. On leaving Canada the permit must be returned to the CBSA office at the port of entry.   JimB.


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> What do you use all that ammo for? Is it target practice?


Ammo is very expensive.  Handloading for handguns cuts the price in half.  Handloading for rifle cartridges isn't as great a savings, but enables a serious shooter to fine tune ammo for a particular rifle & find the most accurate combination of bullet weight, shape, & powder charges.
And when I take beginning shooters to the range for instruction, I load lighter loads for them that are not as intimidating so they can develop skills.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 27, 2022)

"One of the most fundamental facts is this: where there are more guns, there are more gun deaths. This should not be a novel or even interesting observation, but rather a widely accepted matter of fact. Yet, because it is a fact that so many choose to ignore, it must be repeated over and over again.

More guns equals more death."

"Across states, researchers found that more guns equal more gun deaths looking at all 50 states in the country from 1981 to 2010.[11] This finding has been replicated in numerous other studies.[12] [13] Importantly, states with both lax gun laws and greater access to guns have higher rates of mass shootings.[14]"


"This does not mean taking guns from law-abiding citizens or preventing someone who goes through the necessary procedures from owning a firearm. But gun violence comes in at least four different forms (i.e., suicide, mass shootings, domestic violence, and urban gun violence) and each requires its own unique policy solutions. The reality is that no single policy will substantially reduce even one type of gun violence, much less all forms put together."

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...UQFnoECA8QAQ&usg=AOvVaw1rRRIrtDFUZl16UHmBvE7M


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 27, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> "One of the most fundamental facts is this: where there are more guns, there are more gun deaths. This should not be a novel or even interesting observation, but rather a widely accepted matter of fact. Yet, because it is a fact that so many choose to ignore, it must be repeated over and over again.
> 
> More guns equals more death."
> 
> ...


Banning AR-15 style rifles would definitely decrease the number of mass murders. There's no weapon readily available to the general public that is anywhere near as deadly.


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Banning AR-15 style rifles would definitely decrease the number of mass murders. There's no weapon readily available to the general public that is anywhere near as deadly.


Ya know what's really amusing?
Someone who lacks firearms knowledge but tries to sound knowledgeable because he thinks guns are a macho thing & he wants to sound.....manly.


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 27, 2022)

win231 said:


> Ya know what's really amusing?
> Someone who lacks firearms knowledge but tries to sound knowledgeable because he thinks guns are a macho thing & he wants to sound.....manly.


Maybe I should try "Nugenics [sic] Man Booster!"


----------



## win231 (Oct 29, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Maybe I should try "Nugenics [sic] Man Booster!"


A bit of research would be more beneficial.  You would then have some knowledge - much better than parroting whatever a news reporter says for dramatic effect.
AR-15's fire the .223 cartridge is one of the _*lowest*_*-*_*power* _rifle cartridges available.  Power is determined by Foot pounds. of energy; in other words, how much it weighs & how fast is it going.  Compare its power to other common calibers:
.223 - 1,200 ft. Lbs. energy
30-30 - 2,150 ft. lbs. energy
308 Winchester - 2,650 ft. lbs. energy
30-06 - 3,200 ft. lbs. energy
45-70 - 3,600 ft. lbs. energy


----------



## senior chef (Oct 30, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I went through Canada in 88 and they confiscated my firearm.
> I was traveling alone to Alaska and needed it for grizzlies.
> It will do nothing IMO, to halt crime.
> It just leaves Canada vulnerable.
> ...


I had a similar incident in 1996. I had been driving with my RV across the northern U.S. and I decided to cut across Canada at the Detroit/U.S. border to see the sights and see Niagra Falls. There was a sign at Canadian customs to declare any firearms. Since I often had camped at some very lonely spots, I had a hand gun hidden in the RV for self protection and I reported it to them. 

The Canadian customs really made a big deal about my pistol. Together, we went into the Rv and I was about to fetch it from it's hiding place when the agent said, "STOP ! Don't touch it "   He acted like I might shoot him . He wanted to confiscate it , and gave me a big lecture saying that it was illegal in the U.S. to transport guns.  He did not like it one bit when i told him, "Wrong ! As long as no driver/passenger can access it while moving, it is perfectly legal.  " He said you may not enter Canada with any gun. I replied, "Ok, fine. Put the gun back in it's hiding place and I'll go back into the U.S. Which I did.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 30, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I had a similar incident in 1996. I had been driving with my RV across the northern U.S. and I decided to cut across Canada at the Detroit/U.S. border to see the sights and see Niagra Falls. There was a sign at Canadian customs to declare any firearms. Since I often had camped at some very lonely spots, I had a hand gun hidden in the RV for self protection and I reported it to them.
> 
> The Canadian customs really made a big deal about my pistol. Together, we went into the Rv and I was about to fetch it from it's hiding place when the agent said, "STOP ! Don't touch it "   He acted like I might shoot him . He wanted to confiscate it , and gave me a big lecture saying that it was illegal in the U.S. to transport guns.  He did not like it one bit when i told him, "Wrong ! As long as no driver/passenger can access it while moving, it is perfectly legal.  " He said you may not enter Canada with any gun. I replied, "Ok, fine. Put the gun back in it's hiding place and I'll go back into the U.S. Which I did.


The reason that you were NOT arrested was because you declared that your vehicle contained what is in Canada a " restricted firearm ". The CBSA officer COULD have seized  the pistol AND charged you with a indictable offence ( we don't have felonies in Canada ) and you would have been off to jail and later a trial. Upon conviction you COULD have received a prison sentence of up to 14 years. The CBSA officer would have entered your identity in the CPIC national criminal records files before you went back across the border, and if you ever attempt to enter our country again, your record will immediately come up on the computer screen at the first inspection booth, and you will be sent for secondary inspection. Remember...Our Country...Our Rules.     JimB,.


----------



## senior chef (Oct 30, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> The reason that you were NOT arrested was because you declared that your vehicle contained what is in Canada a " restricted firearm ". The CBSA officer COULD have seized  the pistol AND charged you with a indictable offence ( we don't have felonies in Canada ) and you would have been off to jail and later a trial. Upon conviction you COULD have received a prison sentence of up to 14 years. The CBSA officer would have entered your identity in the CPIC national criminal records files before you went back across the border, and if you ever attempt to enter our country again, your record will immediately come up on the computer screen at the first inspection booth, and you will be sent for secondary inspection. Remember...Our Country...Our Rules.     JimB,.


Ok, your country, your rules. However, if a thug tried to break into my RV in the middle of the night, while I was traveling in Canada, I'd be completely helpless without a gun.  
Perhaps you believe there are no thugs in Canada ?


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Ok, your country, your rules. However, if a thug tried to break into my RV in the middle of the night, while I was traveling in Canada, I'd be completely helpless without a gun.


What are the handgun laws in Mexico where you live now?


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> What are the handgun laws in Mexico where you live now?


Nicely done. Lets see if he will answer, or not. JimB.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> What if ammunition were banned instead of guns?


Some countries do regulate ammunition.  It is an option.  

However as @win231 points out it would be complicated by people who load their own, and a lot in the US do.  It might work, but more than just the ammunition sales would have to be regulated.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 30, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Ok, your country, your rules. However, if a thug tried to break into my RV in the middle of the night, while I was traveling in Canada, I'd be completely helpless without a gun.
> Perhaps you believe there are no thugs in Canada ?


Helpless without a gun? Try the Canadian traditional stand by...A hockey stick. Or a baseball bat. Of course we have criminals in Canada. So does every other country in the world. The difference is in how we deal with them here. JimB.


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 30, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I had a similar incident in 1996. I had been driving with my RV across the northern U.S. and I decided to cut across Canada at the Detroit/U.S. border to see the sights and see Niagra Falls. There was a sign at Canadian customs to declare any firearms. Since I often had camped at some very lonely spots, I had a hand gun hidden in the RV for self protection and I reported it to them.
> 
> The Canadian customs really made a big deal about my pistol. Together, we went into the Rv and I was about to fetch it from it's hiding place when the agent said, "STOP ! Don't touch it "   He acted like I might shoot him . He wanted to confiscate it , and gave me a big lecture saying that it was illegal in the U.S. to transport guns.  He did not like it one bit when i told him, "Wrong ! As long as no driver/passenger can access it while moving, it is perfectly legal.  " He said you may not enter Canada with any gun. I replied, "Ok, fine. Put the gun back in it's hiding place and I'll go back into the U.S. Which I did.


From what I've read, in the U.S., having a gun in your vehicle is under the same laws as having one in your house. You can conceal it, have it in the open, have it in your hand, and that's all perfectly legal. I guess it depends on the state, though.


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Helpless without a gun? Try the Canadian traditional stand by...A hockey stick. Or a baseball bat. Of course we have criminals in Canada. So does every other country in the world. The difference is in how we deal with them here. JimB.


LOL - a hockey stick or baseball bat.  No one except me decides how I protect myself & when it comes to my safety (or the safety of my loved ones,) I choose what is most effective.  If sticks or bats were effective self defense, police would not bother with firearms.
A hockey stick or baseball bat is the type of object I would hope my adversary has; it would ensure that he would lose.


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Ok, your country, your rules. However, if a thug tried to break into my RV in the middle of the night, while I was traveling in Canada, I'd be completely helpless without a gun.
> Perhaps you believe there are no thugs in Canada ?


All _"Holier Than Thous"_  & _"Mine's better'n yours"_ believe whatever fits their narrative & makes them feel superior.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 31, 2022)

win231 said:


> All _"Holier Than Thous"_  & _"Mine's better'n yours"_ believe whatever fits their narrative & makes them feel superior.


Great, now I have to shut you off Bye Bye.


----------



## win231 (Oct 31, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Great, now I have to shut you off Bye Bye.


Thanks for the best laugh I've had in weeks!


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 1, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> From what I've read, in the U.S., having a gun in your vehicle is under the same laws as having one in your house. You can conceal it, have it in the open, have it in your hand, and that's all perfectly legal. I guess it depends on the state, though.


A gun in your house has 4th AM protection. A gun in a car has diminished protection under the "Automobile exception" to the warrant/seizure requirement.


----------

